# Airtel 2000 free SMS?!



## amol48 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am using Airtel Prepaid card in Maharashtra and recently I came to knew about a 'Sunday SMS Pack' in which one can get 2000 free local SMS and the pack costs Rs.11. (In short you can get 2000 SMS in Rs.11)

But the catch is this pack is valid only for ONE Sunday i.e. 24 hours of the coming Sunday. I still went ahead and subscribed to it for one time. While sending SMS it says that Rs.0.01 has been deducted from your account but the actual balance doesn't get deducted. (This is strange however). I had subscribed to this pack last Sunday and still I am getting free SMS to all networks. 

Now I just hope that I won't be charged later about this. Anyone knows more about this?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I too got the message regarding the offer. But I didn't activated it as I don't need to send a lot messages.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 24, 2008)

damn! i am gonna sue airtel. Its been almost one year since they have sent me any offer.
It was quite nice with vodafone earlier, where i was getting 1000 sms for Rs 50. It was local+std pack.
Airtel is robber.


----------



## amol48 (Nov 24, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> damn! i am gonna sue airtel. Its been almost one year since they have sent me any offer.
> It was quite nice with vodafone earlier, where i was getting 1000 sms for Rs 50. It was local+std pack.
> Airtel is robber.



You might have subscribed to Do Not Disturb Registry. Did you register for any such thing at their site or anywhere else? If yes then you won't get any such SMSes even fro Airtel.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 24, 2008)

I too haven't been able to find any offer from airtel which gives free sms after recharging with a particular amount so far,in Delhi.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 24, 2008)

I am from Bhopal... No info. regarding this 11. Rs. Pack


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 24, 2008)

amol48 said:


> You might have subscribed to Do Not Disturb Registry. Did you register for any such thing at their site or anywhere else? If yes then you won't get any such SMSes even fro Airtel.



No, i never sucsribed for DNC registry.
The only mistake i do is burn lot of money on my cell. they do't consider me worth any offers. I am probably way above their Average suscriber revenue target.


----------



## amol48 (Nov 25, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> No, i never sucsribed for DNC registry.
> The only mistake i do is burn lot of money on my cell. they do't consider me worth any offers. I am probably way above their Average suscriber revenue target.



Well if you are interested you might give it a try by sending 'SUNDAY' to 250 (Toll Free) Just confirm first from customer care before subscribing. I am enjoying it's benefits even now! For Rs.11 it's really great as I have irritated lots of my friends in this whole week!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

The thing is that if it's available for SMSing throughout India... I may SMS you all


----------



## utsav (Nov 25, 2008)

I m sending free local n std smses since i got airtel in march widout any sms packs


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

utsav said:


> I m sending free local n std smses since i got airtel in march widout any sms packs




How so? Tell me Please


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2008)

Last time some1 posted a hack here it was quickly solved by carrier *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cop.gif 
So I dont think any1 gonna take chance regarding that *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Whistle.gif 
BTW Cheers *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cheers.gif to those who know
Guyz start PMing *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cool.gif


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 1, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> No, i never sucsribed for DNC registry.
> The only mistake i do is burn lot of money on my cell. they do't consider me worth any offers. I am probably way above their Average suscriber revenue target.



AFter i stopped using my cell for over 15 days, today i got an offer from airtel.
for 48 rupees, 41 talktime and six month validity.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 1, 2008)

^^Congrats


----------



## Raccoon (Dec 1, 2008)

INS-ANI said:


> AFter i stopped using my cell for over 15 days, today i got an offer from airtel.
> for 48 rupees, 41 talktime and six month validity.



Beware dude... they make such offers but dont stand by them! I got an offer last month, and only got some talk time... no validity... and my phone stayed disconnected for 15 days!!! And NOBODY at Airtel listens if you complain either... just went thru a long fiasco... so beware of Airtel!


----------



## akshatgait (Feb 22, 2009)

I also received the same 2000 SMS package from Airtel but I don't think there is any catch to it that you have to you all the SMS in one day.

Here's a copy of the message:
AZ-FREESMS
Abhi nahin toh kabhi nahin!! Aaj aakhri din sunday sms offer ka. Jaldi se recharge karien Rs 11 se aur paaiye 2000 local gsm sms muft sirf 22 Feb ko.

P.S: I'm assuming the last line is not referring to the validity of the messages but to the point that it is a one time offer which if recharged now will be activated on 22 Feb.

My Photoblog:
www.akshatgait.com


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope, it will be valid on only one day,. - 22 Feb.


----------



## Faun (Feb 22, 2009)

I can be teh elite spammer with tight budget 
Thank you Airphail !


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you sure this does not come with a cap like on Airtel's Un-Unlimited braodband plans.
Say no more than 1 character per SMS


----------



## gmiller (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,
     You can send free sms from computer to mobile free of cost. Currently I am using www.youmint.com , by using this site you can send free sms to you India friends free of cost.


----------

